
Ambiguous Cylinder Illusion by Kokichi Sugihara - tambourine_man
http://thekidshouldseethis.com/post/ambiguous-cylinder-illusion-by-kokichi-sugihara
======
ColinWright
I have some of these and they are wonderful, simply wonderful. When you get
the lighting and angle exactly right they mess with your brain beautifully.

Beautifully baffling and wonderfully weird.

Love them.

